# Experienced Billing & Coding Specialist Looking For Remote Job



## sylwiam (May 2, 2014)

Not available at this time


----------



## dholmon@med.umich.edu (May 11, 2014)

Good morning, I am new to the aapc. I work at the U of M and there is a position available. I have emailed to you, good luck.


----------

